# Salomon Symbio Vs. Salomon Solace Boots



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

1) What is the difference between the Salomon Symbio and the Salomon Solace boots? They might be the same boot

2) Why does it seem like Sports Authority is the only one who carries these? Sometimes manufacturers make a product specific for a big chain of stores

3) Is the Solace a good boot for me to start out with considering that I'm new to the sport? If the boots fit comfortably then I'd say yes. Plus, Salomon makes great boots.

4) Any additional advice before I set off on Friday? Yeah, have fun 

5) Do the snozberries taste like snozberries? Yes, yes they do :cheeky4:


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2009)

DC5R said:


> 1) What is the difference between the Salomon Symbio and the Salomon Solace boots? They might be the same boot
> 
> 2) Why does it seem like Sports Authority is the only one who carries these? Sometimes manufacturers make a product specific for a big chain of stores
> 
> ...


Thanks alot. I hope i'm a quick learner. As for the fiance, I told her to wear extra padding around her ass. LoL


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2009)

i looked at salomons website and the solace boots aren't on there. they probably changed the name or something, or made some special ones and called em somehting different. either way, they look the exact same, and salomon makes excellent boots.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2009)

Gustov said:


> i looked at salomons website and the solace boots aren't on there. they probably changed the name or something, or made some special ones and called em somehting different. either way, they look the exact same, and salomon makes excellent boots.


Yeah it's not on their site. It is a really nice boot though. And when I compared it with some of the other boots like burtons under $200, the salomons just seems better overall(in lightness, build quality, quick-lace easyness,price) over the rest.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2009)

I got a pair of Solamon Solace boots 2 years ago I think and I love them. I got them at Sports Authority and they were cheap and I've heard a few negative things about them since then, but they fit me awesome and they've held up great. Lacing works well, the liner goes in and out nice and easy, no complaints at all. I can't compare them to the Symbio though.


----------



## YanTheMan (Nov 10, 2008)

jonnydanger said:


> I got a pair of Solamon Solace boots 2 years ago I think and I love them. I got them at Sports Authority and they were cheap and I've heard a few negative things about them since then, but they fit me awesome and they've held up great. Lacing works well, the liner goes in and out nice and easy, no complaints at all. I can't compare them to the Symbio though.


QFT.

They are a wicked boot, Does require tightening at least once after putting them on. No problem with that although. 
Very Comfy, I never get sore feet (Except for my awkward broken foot.)


----------



## madsteezy (Jul 7, 2008)

I was using some 05/06 soloman symbio's up until recently when the entire lacing system on both boots ripped out on me. However i have done alot of riding on them in the last 3 seasons and found them fairly comfortable. The only complaint i have with them (other than the lacing system ripping out) would be that after a while of riding the tongue of the inner boot would frequently shift to the right of my ankle and would end up loosening up a bit.


----------



## ridin210 (Jan 26, 2009)

I have this years symbio and they are pretty awesome. Totally comfy, light, and flexs well. The boots look the same, as long as they are comfy, you should be good to go. got mine for about $88ish through tactics.com. ya definitely screw the VIRAL rental boots.


----------

